# Home needed for young male



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everyone I know I havent been on since I first got my pigeons but I think I make have two boys because they are fighting and bullying each other. 
I live in Riverside California and if anyone is willing to take one of the boys I would be very very grateful! They are used to living outside and I would just get another cage but my parents dont want another cage and I guess what they says goes. I dont want any money for him just knowing that he is going to a great home is enough. 
PM me,Post here or email me at [email protected] if you can take him. 
Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Is your current cage large enough to divide in half? If so, dividing the space would probably solve the problem. 

If you do have to give up one of your birds, I can give it a home. Just let me know.

Terry


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

No its not large enough. Were are you located? When could you take him?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

2pigeons said:


> No its not large enough. Were are you located? When could you take him?


I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County .. depending on where in Riverside you are located, I'm perhaps 40-50 miles from you. If you can hold on for a few days, I'll try to arrange to have you meet me in Norco just off I-15 at 6th street. If the bird has to go right now, then you will have to make arrangements to bring it to me. Please let me know or just call me at 949-584-6696.

I am in the midst of a kitchen remodel and have many, many birds and animals here to take care of, so it's difficult for me to just drop things and make a bird run.

Terry


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi thats fine he does not need to go right away but they are arguing but not to to much. It can wait. I will ask my mom when a good time would be to take him to you. She is off Thursday,Friday and Saturday but we will be gone on Thursday so probably either Friday or Saturday. I will let you know for sure later on when she gets home. Do you run a rescue or anything? 
I kinda prefer he goes to a permanent home then a rescue.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

2pigeons said:


> Hi thats fine he does not need to go right away but they are arguing but not to to much. It can wait. I will ask my mom when a good time would be to take him to you. She is off Thursday,Friday and Saturday but we will be gone on Thursday so probably either Friday or Saturday. I will let you know for sure later on when she gets home. Do you run a rescue or anything?
> I kinda prefer he goes to a permanent home then a rescue.


I do run a rescue but am offering to keep your bird as a permanent pet of mine. I would also be willing to find it a very good home where it would be kept as a pet if you would prefer that.

I'm just happy to help if I can .. it's your bird, and I am happy to abide by your wishes.

Terry


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

Well I guess its up to you if you want to keep him or not. 
All I ask is that IF you do rehome him then let me know were he went. 

Also just wanted to ask that because they are fighting does it mean for sure they are both boys? Could they be two girls or male and female? COULD they calm down? Or would it be best to rehome one of them because I cannot keep them both and have them seperate?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

2pigeons said:


> Well I guess its up to you if you want to keep him or not.
> All I ask is that IF you do rehome him then let me know were he went.


That arrangement is fine with me. I don't lightly offer to take in "forever" birds, so if I say your bird will be here permanently, then it will be here permanently. I just also wanted to offer the possibility of another home if that was your preference. 



2pigeons said:


> Also just wanted to ask that because they are fighting does it mean for sure they are both boys? Could they be two girls or male and female? COULD they calm down? Or would it be best to rehome one of them because I cannot keep them both and have them seperate?


Most likely they are two males, but it is entirely possible that this isn't the case. They could calm down .. I have two males that were sent to me from Wisconsin .. they fought like maniacs at their original home. When they got here, they went through quarantine and were then added to the general population .. guess what ?? They chose each other and even though there is an occasional spat, they are inseparable and both are males .. neither has shown any interest in any of the available girls here thus far. I suspect that eventually they will both choose a mate of the opposite sex, but if they don't .. it's fine with me. They are currently healthy and happy doing things their way.

You just think about what you really want to do and let me know. I'm sure some other members will soon be along to offer their advice about your situation.

Terry


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

I just talked to my mom a bit ago and she will be home afterall on Thursday and would 11am ish be ok? Were exactly do you want to meet her?


----------



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

He still needs a home asap!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi 2Pigeons .. I'm stuck at home today (Thursday) as I have people here working on a kitchen remodel and am not able to leave while they are here. If your Mom is able to bring the pigeon to Lake Forest today, I'll be happy to take him. Otherwise, I will have to hook up with you probably on Sunday. Here's my phone # again .. 949-584-6696 .. please give me a call so we can work this out.

Terry


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

*hey*

in case if things fail or doesnt work out, um than you could ship it to me. i live in fresno. i dont mind giving it a home. im just starting to raise pigeon, so i need some pigeon in my loft. so just in case things doesnt work out than i dont mind giving it a new home....


----------

